# Four Facet Drill Grinding Jig



## IanN (Jul 11, 2012)

A simple jig to allow grinding of four facet tips on drills up to about 6mm (1/4 inch).

The device is a fabricated construction and involves no castings.

The design is based on a design in Model Engineer Magazine from about 1990, adapted to work with my particular grinder and to use materials to hand at the time. ?I do not have a copy of the original article - the drawings were done based on the jig I built and the notes I made in my workshop notebook.

Ian.

*Year:* 2012
*Accessories:* Reverse Gear (incomplete)
*Future Modifications:* Reverse lever and linkage, oil cups, governor. 

View attachment Four_Facet_drill_grinding_jig.pdf


----------

